# Helloooo from Dominican Republic :)



## LilyD0m (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys! im so excited about this website, it is really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found it from Tiffany, i dunno her nickname here, but on youtube she's "Makeupbytiffany". She does an amazing job with makeup.

Well, my name is Lily, im from Dominican Republic. I'm 20 and im studing business administration. I don't have like a job but i designe jewelry and sometimes girls wants me to do them something, so...it's kinda my job  It is really nice when u can get money from something u really love to do, isn' it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new with this makeup thing and i really reeeally want to learn, so i would really appreciate if u guys could help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really hope to talk to y'all!

Lily


----------



## s0_fam0us (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome! :]


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!
P.S. Dominican Republic is great country!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - i hope u love it!

p.s.
I will be studying (hopefully) Business Management and Marketing next year too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you find it & What do u plan to do career-wise?


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola LILY!!!! My mother is from santo domingo and my father is from santiago!I well I'm from NY... Welcome..you will love it here.great advice and wonderful people


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 22, 2008)

One of my friends went to the Domincan Republic on his church mission, so I've heard how beautiful it is! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome! You will love it here & learn lots of new tips and tricks. Isn't Tiffany good? Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 23, 2008)

Awww!! thank u sooooo much guys! I reaaally appreciate ur messages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Florabundance: Oh really?? i guess u'll love it! it is a very nice carrer, good choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im almost finishing it...i want to keep studing, maybe into marketing as well...that's the best choice i guess 

DominicanBarbie: Heeey chica! Really cool ur parents are dominicans, i bet they're sooo nice, hahah!  Hope we can be friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes...Dominican Republic is such a nice country, u guys should come visit here, u'll love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kisses to y'all


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 23, 2008)

hola! bienvenidos! i lived in the DR for about 6 mos in santo domingo! you'll love the site!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola y bienvenidos!!!!!! I used to live in the DR, in Santo Domingo. I enjoyed my time there.


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 23, 2008)

WELCOME .. it's crazy my second name is lily too♥
WE ROCK lol


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahaha! well, that's reeeally nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey girls, i've a question...as i said, im new with this makeup thing and i want to buy brushes because i don't have like the basics...

Where could i buy them? i was cheking on ebay, but...i dunno, some of them are from china n i don't think they're originals...:s

So, i was wondering if someone could help me...pleeeease!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dimeloooo!!!!!! yo tambien soy dominicana!!! nacie en la capital y me crie ahy tambienn...Despues nos mudamos para Ny...... Welcome to the forum!!! I'm New too


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi!! Soy Dominicana tambien. I was born and live and New Jersey and am also new to this site. Welcome!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Nov 10, 2008)

Woo! Dominicans represent!! Haha.  I'm also from Santo Domingo and my dad's side of the family is too, and my mom's side is from Santiago.

And I'm 20 years old too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the site you will LOVE it here!


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilyD0m* 

 
_Hahaha! well, that's reeeally nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey girls, i've a question...as i said, im new with this makeup thing and i want to buy brushes because i don't have like the basics...

Where could i buy them? i was cheking on ebay, but...i dunno, some of them are from china n i don't think they're originals...:s

So, i was wondering if someone could help me...pleeeease!_

 





 to you lucky girl, you live under the sun!

For your questions, just take a look at the different sections on this board, you will find all your answers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Helene xxx


----------



## mizzbeba (Nov 11, 2008)

that's what I love about my Latinas...siempre representando nuestros paises. ajajja.  bienvenidos a ti Lily


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome to specktra, lily!


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

hello


----------

